# scent detection



## Anthony Silva (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I currently own a k9 scent detection business that focuses on narcotics and bed bugs. I have been a handler for 10 years and have worked and trained EDD dogs in Afghanistan. I am curious to know who makes the best book or dvd on scent detection training. I have an 8 mo old Mal and want to start working with him but want to make sure it's done correctly and not rushed. 

Thanks


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Andrew Ramsey puts out a couple of good scent work videos through the Leerburg site.

The were developed for the sport of scent work but the methods are pretty solid.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Anthony Silva said:


> have worked and trained EDD dogs in Afghanistan.


The methods to train EDD (and the indications used) should also work for whatever form of detection you are training for. Scent is scent.


----------



## Robert Young (May 22, 2014)

Bob Scott said:


> Andrew Ramsey puts out a couple of good scent work videos through the Leerburg site.
> 
> The were developed for the sport of scent work but the methods are pretty solid.


You stole my thunder Bob! My Ramsey method trained nosework mal was picked up by an SAR group early on as a result of her solid scentwork and good foundation-all of which were the result of Ramsey. She often gets compliments particularly in regard to obedience to odor. He is tops- puts the dog first. Had a working slot at one of his seminars-would like to go to his Train The Trainer classes someday. I'll be forever grateful to him.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

It really would be awesome if someone put out a great book there are so many different methods.... I have heard good things about Ramsey as well


----------



## Amanda Jones (Mar 6, 2013)

Anthony, do you do handler training as well or just sell the dogs? What is your website?


----------

